# KeO Sprint float adjustment stripped



## BiscuitPower (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello, not sure if anyone has run into this, but I believe that while adjusting for less float the screw has stripped as it will not adjust below the half way mark. I'm guessing this a non-rebuildable part? Normally, I'm pretty careful about things like this, but I think I forked it up royally. Any advice on where to go from here? I posted this in another forum too, but figured you LOOK guys would have all the answers.:smilewinkgrin: 
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## BiscuitPower (Nov 10, 2006)

Er... Hello??? Chas... anyone??


----------



## BiscuitPower (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok. So, my terminology was off here. What I had meant to say was *"Keo Sprint cleat release tension screw is stripped".* Sorry, didn't intend to confuse anyone. Well, with that being said, any suggestions? C'mon Lionel's waitin'


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I was trying to find a jpeg of Lionel on the pole from the gatefold Can't Slow Down LP, but alas Google image search let me down.

At any rate, we've seen these strip from time to time. I think some of them may come from the factory a little stiff and therefore are more susceptible to stripping. If you're in the US, give our customer service dept a call and they'll get you taken care of. (866) 430-5665.

Outside the US, you can find your local distributor here: LOOK Distributors

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

